# French (outside France)



## ericmonteux

*Split off from this thread
Frank, moderator*

Les afrikaners auraient du imiter les Québécois. Le Québec a entièrement adopté le français standard comme langue officielle et cela n’empêche nullement les québécois de parler le français du Québec très différent du français standard. Il est certain que le Québec est mieux protégé ainsi d’une anglicisation totale par cette mesure en pouvant communiquer avec tous les francophones du monde.
L’ afrikaans par son isolement est menacé comme toute langue minoritaire. L’évolution politique et économique de l’Afrique du sud est lourde de menaces pour cette langue car beaucoup d’afrikaners deviennent pauvres ou émigrent.

L’adoption du néerlandais standard ne serait-il pas un gros avantage pour cette communauté et ferait du néerlandais une autre langue internationale certes en modèle réduit ?

Néanmoins, il y a des contre modèles qui incite à prendre cette mesure avec prudence : le français louisianais et le jerriais de jersey.
Il y a 40 ans 800 000 louisianais parlaient français et avant la seconde guerre mondiale la totalité de la population de Jersey parlait le dialecte franco-normand de Jersey. Aujourd’hui à peine 200 000 louisianais parlent français et le jerrais a presque disparu. 
Dans ces deux sociétés en anglicisation on a imposé le français standard dans les écoles et cela a renforcé le phénomène d’anglicisation car les enfants ne pouvait pas communiquer en français louisianais ou jerrais avec leur parents ou grands parents De plus ces deux langues étaient présenté comme un mauvais français, une langue de paysans pauvre et ignorant.

Bon je crois qu’on est loin de cette situation en Afrique du sud mais tous les exemples doivent être à médité


----------



## Mishe

I will reply in English, because my French is still not good enough, if you don't mind. 

Well, this certainly is an interesting issue you brought up, the eternal question about when a dialect becomes a separate language... today we have separate languages which are virtually the same language and we have dialects that are so far away from one another that they're mutually non-comprehensible. However, what language should be used as standard? 

Both of the presented arguments are interesting; reasserting Dutch as the standard in SA for Afrikaans speakers and leaving Afrikaans as a separate language, but both are extremes; don't you think a middle way would not be possible? Like in the example of Swiss German: standard German is used as a written language, but everyone uses Swiss German in the everyday life, even in the media. The same could be applied for Afrikaans in SA, so the positive aspects of returning Dutch would be applied and Afrikaans speakers wouldn't be bothered much, except that they would have to learn Dutch. 

Oh, and I think that the parallel with Quebec French is a pretty good one actually; also the Quebecois lost contact with their mother country in the 18th century, but they didn't create a Quebecois standard later on, but simply accepted standard French. However, maybe Quebec French isn't so far away from European French than Afrikaans is from Dutch?


----------



## sokol

(Please accept my excuses for not writing in French, Eric - and please continue to answer in French. )

Well, Mishe, the point Eric made, at least as I understood it, was that while in Lousiana and the Channel islands natives with French mother tongue were estranged of their mother tongue because what they had to learn at school was standard language - which they didn't understand sufficiently, and which they perceived as "foreign": thus their assimilation, suggests Eric, was enforced rather than prevented.

So if I've understood this correctly then Eric is saying that supporting measures for those minorities (providing for their "mother tongues" being taught) had the opposite effect because those minorities identified rather with their regional variety than with standard language.
And that in Québec it had been different as there the local variety was (and is) supported.

Such phenomenons exist with plenty other minority (or small) languages; but let's focus here in this thread on *French and its regional varieties outside of France*  - that's a wide enough topic really; and it only would complicate matters to introduce (and discuss in great detail) other languages.


----------



## Mishe

Well, sokol, I'm sorry, but sometimes it is hard not to compare and draw parallels with similar situations when it comes to languages. If we stay within French and its varieties, it is clear that we cannot assume any particular rule as you've pointed out; why do you think francophones in Louisiana had troubles with the standard and the ones in Canada embraced it? After all, Quebec French is very distinct from the standard, just like Louisiana French (actually Louisiana French developed from Acadian French, spoken in New Brunswick and Nova Scotia, Canada). 
In my opinion, it has a lot do to with political and cultural situations and the position of the speakers of a particular language: clearly francophones from Quebec had an easier time accepting the standard because they were in a process of emancipation; the Cajuns on the other hand, have lived on the cultural and lingustic periphery and have undergone heavy assimilation. French maybe is co-official with English in Louisiana, but its position is not even comparable to Quebec; its a minority language and the number of (native) speakers keeps shrinking year after year.


----------



## sokol

Mishe said:


> ... why do you think francophones in Louisiana had troubles with the standard and the ones in Canada embraced it? ...


Oh, that's not at all my opinion - but what I understood from Eric's post; I just summarised to clarify, and hopefully get more input concerning those topics which in my opinion could be the starting point of a very interesting discussion. 

And of course it is not only okay but many times enlightening to draw parallels with other languages - but this thread here is dedicated to French, thus examples from other languages should not become the main focus. 

Concerning those regional varieties of French: so far we've only got Eric's post; I do not know much about French in Louisiana or on the Channel islands - it would be interesting to have more input as to how (and why) those minorities dwindled.
About Québec I do know that regional accent is still strong; also Québec is different for political reasons, French is the majority language there and considerably has gained domains since the 1980ies (while before English was the language of prestige even there).

There's plenty of literature about Québec and I've read some of it, but there isn't much about French in Louisiana: but concerning the latter I do not know much, as I said already; what I've said above is just that I'd be curious to hear more about it.


----------



## ericmonteux

vos arguments sont bons mais il manque un point très important : le nationalisme et la fierté d'appartenir à une culture.

Les cajuns louisianais ont été fortement assimilés malgré leur nombre car :
- ils avaient hontes de leur culture francophone paysanne
- ils ne s'identifient pas comme un peuple distinct des américains
- Par leur histoire (déportation et vente de la Louisiane) ils ont coupé tous les liens avec leur patrie d'origine la France
- Les américains ne les ont jamais traité avec haine 

Un facteur important de l'américanisation de la Louisiane est la seconde mondiale. Beaucoup de cajuns sont partis comme interprète en France. Ils sont partis cajun francophone et revenu américain anglophone car fiers d'appartenir à une nation puissante militairement et vainqueur du nazisme. De plus le français était interdit jusqu’au année 50.
Ensuite depuis les année 60 le français est redevenu officielle après 80 ans d’interdiction et le français introduit dans les école. Le CODOFIL organisme crée pour développer le français en Louisiane a installé un réseau d’école d’immersion avec majorité des cours en français standard fait par des enseignants venant de France, de Belgique et du Quebec
Malgré les gros moyens dépensés en argent pour sauver le français , la Louisiane s’est entièrement américanisé en 50 ans . 80 % des cajuns de plus de 60 ans avaient pour langue maternel le français et 95 % des jeunes cajuns de moins de 20 ans sont unilingues en anglais.


Inversement les acadiens qui sont les ancêtres des cajuns de Louisiane sont dans une autre situation : petit nombre (300 000 environ), forte dispersion territoriale en petite communauté.
Leur histoire est tragique : massacre, déportation, un long apartheid d’un siècle et demi, répression linguistique, extrême pauvreté . En effet, jusqu’au année 70 ils n’était pas rare de se faire dire speak white par des anglophones quand deux acadiens parlaient ensemble.
Malgré un environnement très hostile et beaucoup de facteurs défavorables, le français s’est fortement renforcé ces 30 dernières années et avec beaucoup moins d’argent qu’en Louisiane.

Le racisme et le colonialisme britannique a renforcé le sentiment national acadien alors qu’en Louisiane même si le français était interdit il n’existait pas d’apartheid anti cajun et c'est pourquoi ils se sont plus facilement laissés assimiler


----------



## Mishe

Interesting theory, ericmonteux and one that really enables new moteurs to a very interesting sociolinguistic discussion. Nevertheless, we must bear in mind that the French never took good care of their North American colonies and that the French colonization of North America was never so large scale as the British colonization. There were only a few ten thousand people in New France when it was taken over by the British, compared to a few million people in the thirteen existing British colonies on the east coast. French never showed a great interest in really colonizing the continent, except for gaining wood and fur and establishing some settlements (although it is important to emphasize that Quebec City was one of the first European settlements in NA). When Napoleon sold Louisiana to the US, it was just a continuation of that politics and attitude. 

I think it's actually a miracle that French was preserved on the continent as it is today, although I really don't know the reasons why ... I would have to learn some more history to discuss why this happened, but I'm guessing that at least in Quebec it had a lot to do with the Catholic church. The Quebecois were strongly attached to this institution in the past and it was the only institution where the usage of French was never questioned. Actually, the influence of Catholic church in Quebec was so strong, that even many Irish immigrants to Quebec francised. 

I'm also guessing that one of the important reasons why many Cajuns in Lousiana switched from French to English is the idea of the melting pot, which was always pretty strong in the US (much more than in Canada), but I might be wrong. The fact of the matter is that usage of a language is always connected with a particular social status, mentality, philosophy, class, way of thinking and in the US English has always been the language of the so-called _American dream_.


----------



## ericmonteux

*I'm also guessing that one of the important reasons why many Cajuns in Lousiana switched from French to English is the idea of the melting pot, which was always pretty strong in the US (much more than in Canada), but I might be wrong. The fact of the matter is that usage of a language is always connected with a particular social status, mentality, philosophy, class, way of thinking and in the US English has always been the language of the so-called American dream. *


I’m not agree and I’m  going to explain you why in French because I speak a bad english

Dans un premier temps il ne faut jamais confondre les cajuns, les acadiens et les québécois avant les simples migrants (français ou autres nationalités) qui s’assimilent en général en une voire deux générations au maximum. Ces trois peuples sont avant tout de vrais américains de très longue date dont les ancêtres se sont installés en Amérique entre le 16 et le 18ième siècle. De plus, les mariages étaient très nombreux entre indiens et les premiers colons, la plupart d’entre eux ont du sang indien dans leur veine d’où un fort sentiment d’identité face à une Amérique anglophone. Ils sont néanmoins à distinguer des nations métis parlant français du Canada au Manitoba et au nord des USA issus du métissage des coureurs des bois avec des indiennes et qui ont conservés le mode de vie indien. 


Le passage à l’anglais de la Louisiane n’a rien à voir avec le passage à l’anglais de migrants en extase devant l’ « american dream ». C’est une très longue et lente digestion qui s’est fait par étape pendant un siècle et demi et parfois par la force.

La Louisiane francophone du 19ième situé au sud en dessous de Bâton rouge est une société très complexe. On y distingue quatre communautés francophones :

- Les descendants des colons de français qui parlent un français coloniale (créole blanc) et dont l’élite est constitué par les planteurs propriétaires d’esclave et par de gros commerçants

- Les cadiens ou cajuns descendants des acadiens déportés au 18ième siècle par l’armée britannique qui a nettoyé éthniquement tout l’Acadie pour les remplacer par des colons anglais.


- Les créoles noires divisés en deux catégories : les esclaves et les métis. Les métis ont souvent le statut d’homme libre et peuvent exercer des jobs d’homme blanc comme journaliste ou avocat ce qui une rare dans une Amérique du nord très raciste.

- les amérindiens dont les indiens Houmas qui sont la seul tribu entièrement francophone des Etats-Unis 



A cet époque la Louisiane est un petit melting pot où des dizaine de milliers d’immigrants allemands ou anglophones deviennent francophones

La lente assimilation de la Louisiane qui est encore aujourd’hui le moins américains des états unis d’Amérique va se fait faire par plusieurs étapes décisives : 


la vente de la Louisiane aux USA en 1803 qui permet à la langue anglaise de devenir officielle dans cet état au même titre que le français (http://www.tlfq.ulaval.ca/axl/amnord/louisianetxt.htm). Le gouvernement des USA tente de faire venir progressivement des colons anglophones pour diminuer le poids de francophones. Ainsi le Nord de la Louisiane devient très majoritairement anglophone quand le sud reste encore majoritairement francophone.

. La défaite des sudistes. La Louisiane en prenant cause pour le sud va payer cher son alliance et les conséquences seront catastrophique pour le français pour deux raisons :
- la bourgeois francophone est totalement ruiné avec la chute du système esclavagiste et les dégâts de la guerre. Beaucoup d’entre eux passent rapidement à la langue anglaise en une ou deux générations. Des hommes d’affaires venant du nord protestant et anglo-saxons les remplacent. Ceux-ci bien évidement n’aspirent qu’à interdire le français et voient d’un très mauvais œil la liberté des métis. Par conséquent en 1868 le français perd son statut de langue officielle. 
- La suppression de l’esclavage n’entraîne pas de liberté pour les noirs et au contraire fait disparaître ceux qu’avaient les métis. Perdant leur job certains se réfugient dans la musique et c’est eux qui ont inventé le Jazz . Comme les créoles blancs, les créoles noirs passent rapidement à l’anglais dans une nouvelle Orléans qui est majoritairement anglophone au début du 20ième siècle



L’église catholique prend le partie de l’anglais en 1896 . Contrairement à l’église du Québec majoritairement francophone , en Louisiane l’église constitué majoritairement d’irlandais anglophones devient un ennemi impitoyable du français et interdit son usage. L'évêque Ireland (c'est son nom!) déclara à Saint-Paul du Minnesota en 1887 : « Nous ne voulons pas plus dans le catholicisme américain d'un nationalisme allemand que d'un nationalisme français ou irlandais [...] Un drapeau, une nation, une langue »

L’école obligatoire en anglais à partir de 1921 : les maîtres des écoles sont uniquement anglophone et les enfants qui parlent français sont châtiés par le fouet ou par des humiliations. Cette génération aura honte de leur français. Néanmoins, beaucoup de petits cadiens pauvres caché dans leur bayous ne fréquentent pas l’école et continuent de parler français

La seconde mondiale : au moins 300 000 jeune cadiens et créoles vont se battre contre le nazisme au sein de l’armée américaine. Beaucoup reviendront parfaitement anglophones et fiers d’être américain. Au retour chez eux ils imposent l’anglais.

Les mass médias : La radio et surtout la télévision en anglais sont un rouleau compresseur qui écrasent le français cadien dans les foyers dernier lieu où il est parlé alors que partout il a été chassé.


----------



## ericmonteux

Le choix du français standard comme langue d’enseignement. A partir des année 60 grâce à M. James Domengeaux un réseau d’école d’immersion forme des dizaine de milliers de jeune avec un enseignement en français standard. C’est le coup de grâce du français cadien. Les jeunes qui apprennent ce français différent du français parlé par les cajuns renforce le sentiment de honte et n’a pas permis au jeunes générations de se réapproprier leur langue. Sans vraiment caricaturer le réseau des écoles du CODOFIL apprennent à des anglophones à bien parler le français de France.



> Dans une enquête effectuée à la fin des années quatre-vingt par Mme Cécyle Trépanier, professeur au Département de géographie de l'Université Laval, on constatait que seulement 8 % de mes répondants du troisième âge étaient unilingues anglais, alors que 36 % de leurs enfants et 91 % de leurs petits-enfants l'étaient devenus. Moins de la moitié des répondants âgés parlaient français avec leur conjoint et moins du quart s'adressaient à leurs enfants dans cette langue; cinquante pour cent des enfants des répondants du troisième âge étaient bilingues; moins de 5 % d'entre eux utilisaient le français avec leur conjoint ou leurs enfants.


*[Quote tags added. Please acknowedge your sources!!: **http://www.tlfq.ulaval.ca/axl/amnord/louisiane-2historique.htm**]*
Le français a touché le fond en Louisiane. Néanmoins depuis 20 ans l’identité cadiens n’est plus une honte. Au contraire, de plus en plus de cadiens sont fiers de leur origine et cela s’est traduit par une explosion de musique cadjun en français cadien. Néanmoins cela ne s’est pas traduit par une augmentation de francophones qui seraient au environ de 200 000 selon les enquêtes.
Certains contestent ce chiffre trop sous estimé car le francophone américain parfaitement bilingue a appris face au très virulent nationalisme WAPS a se faire très discret et tout petit et il ne porte pas toujours un nom français. Ainsi il peut avoir les apparence d’un parfait anglophone. En Amérique hors Québec et Acadie les francophones pratiquent le français entre amis et à la maison. Par exemple dans l’état du Maine dans le nord des USA, il y a beaucoup de francophones même si cela ne se voit pas car tout est écrit en anglais et les gens parlent anglais au travail.

Son histoire : 
http://www.louisiane.culture.fr/fr/index2.html (très beau site)
http://www.tlfq.ulaval.ca/axl/amnord/louisiane-2historique.htm

la langue cadienne
http://appl003.lsu.edu/artsci/frenchweb.nsf/$Content/Cajun+French?OpenDocument

sa grammaire:
http://www.geocities.com/Athens/Atlantis/7592/grammaire.html

le cadien parlé (qui reste compréhensible pour un français) : 
*[Youtube links deleted]*

musique cadienne en français cadien :
*[Sound files deleted]*

les cadiens :
Image hollywodienne des cadiens du film Southern Comfort
*[Youtube link deleted]*

*From the WR rules:*
*No audio or video files or links may be inserted without prior moderator approval. No links to YouTube are permitted.*

*Frank,*
*Moderator*


----------



## Sepia

A mon avis une chose qui l'a fait plus facile pour les Quebecois d'adopter le français europeen sont les films en version française. On voit et ecoute les acteurs bien connus comme Bruce Willis ou Clint Eastwood parler le français - pas quebecois mais comme une personne qui vient de la France.
 
Et tous les gens qui parlent neerlandais ou afrikaans voient/ecoutent les mêmes acteurs parler anglais - avec soutitres!


----------



## Mishe

A really thorough presentation, ericmonteux. The case of French in the US is very special due to historical reasons. 
Obviously, French has managed to survive and even gain some space in Canada, but the future of this language outside Quebec in NA is pretty much questionable.


----------



## ericmonteux

Parfaitement les médias en langue française ont renforcé le français au Quebec. A l'inverse il y a encore aujourd'hui presque rien en louisiane, quelques radios avec quelques heures de français, il y a longtemps qu'il n'y a plus de journaux en français et TV5 la chaine international en français est reçu dans les grande ville mais pas dans le pays cajun dans les bayous.
L'isolement a joué comme une protection jusqu'aux annnée 40 mais l'arrivée de la télé en anglais a mis fin à cela.

La langue française a t-elle un avenir au USA ? c'est une question difficile et l'agitation nationaliste qui conduit a adopter uniquement la langue anglaise dans beaucoup d'états américains ces dix dernières années pour faire face à la langue espagnol n'inspire pas à l'optimiste.
Néanmoins il faut se dire que le français a subi le pire et qu'on ne peut pas détruire plus. C'est un miracle qu'elle existe encore. Cela montre le fort attachement des américains francophones d'origine québécoise, acadien et cajun à leur culture. Donc je ne penses pas que ces communautés disparaisent entièrement dans le melting pot comme l'importante communauté française de californie au 19ième ou bien d'autres encore.


----------



## Mishe

ericmonteux said:


> Parfaitement les médias en langue française ont renforcé le français au Quebec. A l'inverse il y a encore aujourd'hui presque rien en louisiane, quelques radios avec quelques heures de français, il y a longtemps qu'il n'y a plus de journaux en français et TV5 la chaine international en français est reçu dans les grande ville mais pas dans le pays cajun dans les bayous.
> L'isolement a joué comme une protection jusqu'aux annnée 40 mais l'arrivée de la télé en anglais a mis fin à cela.
> 
> La langue française a t-elle un avenir au USA ? c'est une question difficile et l'agitation nationaliste qui conduit a adopter uniquement la langue anglaise dans beaucoup d'états américains ces dix dernières années pour faire face à la langue espagnol n'inspire pas à l'optimiste.
> Néanmoins il faut se dire que le français a subi le pire et qu'on ne peut pas détruire plus. C'est un miracle qu'elle existe encore. Cela montre le fort attachement des américains francophones d'origine québécoise, acadien et cajun à leur culture. Donc je ne penses pas que ces communautés disparaisent entièrement dans le melting pot comme l'importante communauté française de californie au 19ième ou bien d'autres encore.



Je crois que c'est difficile a predire! *desole, mais je n'ai pas d'accents sur mon clavier...*

Le futur du francais dans l'Amerique du Nord reste questionable. En Louisiane l'etat s'est ameliore un peu dans les decennies recentes, mais c'est, je crois, le seul etat ou on peut expecter un developpement vers un bilinguisme au moins partiel (surtout au sud de Louisiane, ou on peut trouver une population francophone encore assez forte). Peut-etre la communaute francophone en Louisiane devrait profiter d'une aide financiere et morale de la France et du Quebec.


----------



## Hurt

Mishe said:


> I think it's actually a miracle that French was preserved on the continent as it is today, although I really don't know the reasons why ... I would have to learn some more history to discuss why this happened, but I'm guessing that at least in Quebec it had a lot to do with the Catholic church. The Quebecois were strongly attached to this institution in the past and it was the only institution where the usage of French was never questioned. Actually, the influence of Catholic church in Quebec was so strong, that even many Irish immigrants to Quebec francised.



Sur cela, je peux vous renseigner un peu plus, venant moi-même du Québec (désolé de presque ressusciter ce sujet, et j'espère aussi ne pas aller hors-sujet). Mishe a parfaitement raison : lors de la Conquête en 1760 (et du traité dont j'oublie toujours le nom, en 1763), les Anglais (qui étaient protestants), ont instauré l'anglais comme langue politique et tout, mais pour tenter de ne pas se mettre à dos la population française (qui était aussi catholique), ils ont permis aux colons de parler le français, de continuer à vivre avec les lois françaises dans plusieurs domaines et toutes sortes de "bonbons" pour éviter une potentielle révolte. Les Anglais avaient évidemment en tête d'assimiler les Français, mais prévoyaient le faire à long terme en essayant de ne pas heurter inutilement l'identité de ces Québécois de l'époque. Tout au long de l'histoire du Canada, il y a eu cette espèce de "cadeau" où l'on permettait aux Québécois de conserver leur langue et leur culture pour ne pas se les mettre à dos.

Sinon, le français au Québec doit également sa grande place dans le quotidien des ses habitants grâce à diverses lois (notamment la célèbre loi 101 qui, pour faire court, oblige par exemple tous les panneaux et publications à arborer le français; par exemple une pancarte de restaurant aura donc en gros "OUVERT", et plus bas et plus petit un "OPEN") et aussi, il faut l'admettre, grâce à un combat acharné de plusieurs personnes. Le français a été protégé à travers les âges par ces gens et les lois, ainsi que par les édits des Anglais qui ne voulaient pas de révolte. C'est un bel accident, quand on songe aux cajuns de la Louisianne. 

Cependant concernant l'avenir du français en Amérique du Nord, l'avenir du français dans le Québec d'aujourd'hui, bien que plus certain que celui de d'autres langues, demeure une victoire fragile. La génération qui vient (composée de gens âgés de 15 à 25 ans, environ) n'estime en général pas beaucoup la langue. Ce n'est pas qu'elle méprise ouvertement la langue, mais elle ne l'aime pas, cette langue. 

Je n'ai rien contre les autres langues que le français, que cela soit très clair. Nous apprenons le français et l'anglais à l'école, ce qui est une bien bonne chose car cela nous outille pour pouvoir communiquer avec une très grande majorité de la population du Canada, mais plusieurs des gens de cette génération estime que l'anglais est une langue plus simple, plus supérieure et avec laquelle tu risques plus de te tailler une place dans la vie. 

L'anglais envahit la langue parlée, la qualité de la langue s'abaisse, tant à l'oral qu'à l'écrit et les immigrants parlent plus souvent qu'autrement l'anglais et leur langue maternelle. Plusieurs apprennent le français, et c'est tout à leur honneur, car ce n'est pas une langue facile à apprendre avec toutes ses exceptions et ses règles... mais dans la ville de Montréal, les allophones (personnes parlant au quotidien une autre langue que les langues officielles du pays) et les anglophones sont plus nombreux que les francophones.

Inversement, dans les autres provinces du pays, on observe la formation de communautés francophones un peu partout... C'est surprenant quand un journaliste du Québec s'entretient un Albertain qui parle parfaitement le français!

Un dernier point : quelqu'un a parlé de l'évolution du français au Québec, différent sous bien des égards du français plus international. La population du Québec a été isolée de sa mère patrie et n'a donc pas connu plusieurs des changements de la langue qui sont arrivés en France. Par exemple, plusieurs Québecois disent toujours à l'oral "toé" (toi) ou "moé" (moi), une habitude qui avait cours en France avant la Révolution Française... l'orthographe a traversé l'Atlantique, mais pas la prononciation. Nous utilisons aussi bien des expressions vieillies qui n'ont plus court ailleurs dans la francophonie. 

Il faut aussi savoir que les premiers colons de la Nouvelle-France (nom de la colonie qu'était le Québec et une bonne partie de l'Amérique du Nord à cette époque) n'étaient pas forcément les gens les plus instruits de la mère patrie : souvent, c'étaient des criminels déportés par la volonté du Roi ici... 

Dernier facteur ayant aidé à l'évolution du français québécois (qu'on appelle souvent "joual") , toujours concernant la population originelle de la Nouvelle-France : il y a eu beaucoup de Normands, de Bretons et de Picards (originaires des régions de la Normandie, de la Bretagne et de la Picardie, toutes situées en France), et donc, notre langue parlée a emprunté beaucoup de leurs expressions et de leurs mots... et de leur accent, selon certains Français .

Voilà, je vais m'arrêter ici. Ce message est bien assez long comme ça : j'espère que vous aurez appris quelque chose et que cela pourra répondre à diverses questions, relancer le débat et le reste... J'ai aussi beaucoup appris sur le français en Louisiane en lisant les messages  !


----------



## Mishe

Well, I keep hearing from Quebeckers all what you've mentioned above, Hurt. People are unsure about the future of French, many say French in Canada is "spoiled, anglicised French", that Montreal is largely anglophone/non-French, that the quality and quantity of French in Quebec is deteriorating. 

But are these fears really justified? Because I heard many similar moans in France and we all know very well they don't apply to the situation over there.


----------



## ericmonteux

Les québecois font très attention aux anglicismes, beaucoup plus que les français mais il y a beaucoup de calques anglais/français si je me trompe pas. Sur bien des aspects le français américain est beaucoup plus proche du français classique et ainsi de bonne qualité que le jargon médiatique parisien utilisé dans les grand médias et qui s'impose comme forme de français parlé.
Montréal est majoritairement francophone mais certains quartiers sont majoritairement anglophones. Montréal est un problème qui ne peut pas être traité ici car on va vite dévier  sur de la politique.

Ensuite il faut garder la tête froide, les français et francophones sont souvent atteint par une maladie appelé "La sinistrose" (ce mot existe t-il en anglais ???). La sinistrose est un état dépressif de la population qui voit tout en noir et en particulier l'avenir.
Le français est-il réellement menacé ou est ce de la sinistrose ????


----------



## Mishe

Mais comme j'ai lu recemment, le nombre de francophones augmente tout le temps: il y a un beau nombre de gens dans le monde qui apprennent francais comme langue etrangere et il faut aussi considerer les pays africains ou le francais est la langue officielle et/ou administrative. Il est vrai que le francais n'a qu'un role de la langue seconde dans ces pays mais avec une meilleure education pour tous les enfants, le nombre de francophones dans le monde augmente tout le temps. 

Les francais/francophones sont parfois tres pessimistes par rapport a sa langue parce qu'il "se souviennent" le temps quand le francais etait une langue diplomatique et interantionale. Mais il faut mentionner que dans le 18 et 19 siecle ce n'etait qu'une petite minorite elite qui parlait francais. Donc, le francais perdit le role de "lingua franca", mais il gagna son place parmi les "royaumes linguistiques" comme l'Hispanophonie, Lusophonie, Russophonie, etc.


----------



## Hurt

De mon côté, je ne crois pas que le français soit si menacé que cela. Ici, au Québec, il y a des craintes justifiées et de la paranoïa pure et dure. 

Le point sur lequel je suis d'accord avec la masse est la détérioration de la qualité du français. Les professeurs échouent lamentablement les tests de langue - même les professeurs de français, ceux-là même qui vont aller enseigner aux enfants dans les écoles. Vous pourrez lire quelques statistiques à cette adresse (les chiffres datent un peu, par contre, mais c'est ce que j,ai de plus récent. Des élèves échouent des cours en raison des fautes dans leurs travaux et leurs examens; étant encore étudiant, je pourrais vous citer bien des cas assez tristes... Je reconnais que nous avons tous droit à l'erreur, mais quand même, c'est pas très rose de ce côté-là de la situation.

Certains avancent que la langue orale est de très mauvaise qualité, que nous nous exprimons très mal; ce débat dure depuis plus de trente ou quarante ans... Certains s'opposent au joual dans les oeuvres littéraires, le théâtre, les téléromans et les films, alléguant que c'est un français de mauvaise qualité, vulgaire et loin du vrai français, celui qui se parle en Europe et partout ailleurs. D'autres disent que ce joual, typiquement québécois, reflète notre vie quotidienne et ajoute une touche de réalisme au récit. Le dramaturge Michel Tremblay, par exemple, utilise depuis très longtemps le joual dans ses pièces et il est très facile pour le Québécois de se reconnaître et de s'impliquer émotionnellement quand un personnage dit : «Dehors! Sacre le camp pis r'viens pus jamais icitte, Armand!» que s'il disait : «Va-t-en! Sors de ma maison et ne reviens plus jamais, Armand!», peu importe le talent du comédien ou l'intonation de la réplique. Ce n'est pas demain la veille que ce débat se règlera, selon moi; les débats inutiles ont tendance à durer longtemps... 

Comme ericmonteux l'a dit, des termes anglais comme _shopping _ne sont pas aussi utilisés qu'en France, mais l'anglais teinte notre langue parlée. Le pare-brise est appelé _windshield_, le volant un _steering_. Et plusieurs de nos expressions sont des calques de l'anglais ou des "faux amis" (Ça fait du sens/_It makes sense_, par exemple), mais il en toujours été ainsi. Certains domaines professionnels doivent utiliser des termes anglais pour être compris avec leurs pairs; je pense notamment à l'informatique (mon champ d'études  ). Mais il faut admettre que les anglicismes en grande quantité dans la langue commencent à disparaître. Le français s'adapte à la vie moderne, et ainsi on ne recourt plus autant à l'anglais pour décrire nos réalités quotidiennes car des mots plus adaptés sont utilisés et compris par tout le monde.

Montréal (car je dois en parler puisque c'est l'argument massue selon les détracteurs du français Québécois et les pessimistes quant à son avenir) est un cas épineux. Dépendamment de qui vous assène des chiffres, le français est considéré comme *la* langue de cette ville et il n'y a rien à craindre. Généralement, on a droit à des discours alarmistes, posant comme preuves le grand nombre d'immigrants et la difficulté de trouver des services en français. Et Montréal est supposée être le barème de la santé du français à travers le Québec, donc le français est menacé! On dit que les immigrants ne parlent pas le français à leur arrivée; or, selon le Ministère de l'Immigration, près de 70% des immigrants arrivés durant le 1er trimestre de 2009 affirmaient connaître le français. La majorité des immigrants ne connaissant pas le français vont vers les provinces de l'Ouest de Canada. Ces immigrants québécois choisissent dans 80% des cas la ville de Montréal comme lieu de résidence. Normal : si vous immigriez aux États-Unis, vous choisiriez sans doute une ville comme New York ou Washington vu la taille de ces villes et leur prospérité. Montréal est un centre économique.

Quant au service en anglais dans les commerces et les lieux publics, cela dépend largement du quartier de Montréal. Westmount est un quartier plus anglophone, aussi on peut s'attendre légitimement à ce que le serveur dise "Good evening, sir!" plutôt que "Bonsoir, monsieur!"; à l'inverse un quartier comme Pointe-Saint-Charles ou Côte-des-Neiges est plus francophone et donc le service risque d'être en français. C'est une simple question de logique, quand on se donne la peine de penser par soi-même.

C'est un peu un survol de notre situation. De manière générale, comme l'a dit ericmonteux, le français dans les services publics (les informations à la télé ou les documents officiels par exemple) est de qualité. On n'y parle pas une langue châtiée à l'extrême, mais les immigrants ne se sentent pas perdus et peuvent facilement tirer leur épingle du jeu dans ce domaine. Donc, je crois qu'il y a beaucoup de pessimisme face à l'avenir. Je ne peux pas prévoir comment le français évoluera ici, mais je ne crois pas qu'il disparaîtra... il évoluera, comme il a toujours évolué avant nous, et comme toute langue dans le monde.

Encore désolé pour la longueur... j'espère ne pas être trop ennuyeux ou doctoral.


----------

